# Thermapen



## LarryWolfe (Dec 26, 2005)

Bob I agree, they work great!  However buy a back-up battery.  I've had minute for about 5 months and the battery has already died.  I thought it would last long since I only used it about 10 times.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Dec 26, 2005)

probably just an old battery.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Dec 26, 2005)

So that's why Larry keeps his Gator pit tied around his neck!


----------



## BYBBQ (Dec 26, 2005)

Wife got me one last Christmas and I love it  =D> 
I'm still on the batteries that it came with.


----------



## Griff (Dec 26, 2005)

I used mine to help get the Christmas beef tenderloin off at the perfect temperature. I love that tool. I'm still on the original battery after about a year.

Griff


----------



## The Missing Link (Dec 26, 2005)

I just got a thermapen for Christmas I am looking forward to cooking something so I can play with my new toys.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Dec 26, 2005)

Big Bubba...that is "Link-ese" ...what he is trying to say is that he is looking forward to playing with his new toy.  He hopes to cook something new to give it a try... :!:


----------



## Captain Morgan (Dec 26, 2005)

Big Bubba said:
			
		

> Hi Greg,
> 
> Oh, thanks for the clarification. I thought it was something like that.
> 
> ...



 :grin:  :grin:  :grin:

Women.  Can't live with em.
That's all.


----------



## The Missing Link (Dec 26, 2005)

I'm getting better!!!!


----------



## Greg Rempe (Dec 26, 2005)

The Missing Link said:
			
		

> I'm getting *batter*!!!!



Link...you're too funny! #-o


----------



## YardBurner (Dec 26, 2005)

I think he either needs a new keyboard
or he's typing with the monitor off! :grin: 

Glad to hear you'll enjoy your new gifts.
That thermo should you make your great briskets
even more consistantly.

-YB


----------



## Rich Decker (Dec 28, 2005)

I think a thermopen is the best, most important tool for cooking BBQ. I've had one for a few years without problems. In the fall I bought another through the BGE Forum and saved a bunch of money on it. They send in group orders from time to time and get a large discount.

Rich Decker


----------



## Jack W. (Dec 28, 2005)

Rich Decker said:
			
		

> I think a thermopen is the best, most important tool for cooking BBQ.
> 
> Rich Decker



Why would a thermometer be most important?? :-s 

My pit, some wood, a pair of heavy gloves, a chimney, a good stick lighter,  adult beverages.  IMHO all of these rate above thermometers.

Good Q!

Jack


----------



## The Missing Link (Dec 28, 2005)

Thanks guys I know I'm loved are at less like!!! :grin:


----------



## Rich Decker (Dec 28, 2005)

Jack W. said:
			
		

> [quote="Rich Decker":1zemzxot]I think a thermopen is the best, most important tool for cooking BBQ.
> 
> Rich Decker



Why would a thermometer be most important?? :-s 

My pit, some wood, a pair of heavy gloves, a chimney, a good stick lighter,  adult beverages.  IMHO all of these rate above thermometers.

Good Q!

Jack[/quote:1zemzxot]

Internal temperature of meat, in my opinion, is all about texture. You don't eat or are judged on gloves,chimney or the other stuff you listed Thermopen can read the temperature almost instantly with minimum heat loss.

Rich Decker


----------



## jminion1 (Dec 28, 2005)

Rich
I know where you are coming from, I call it anal Q(setting myself on that one), but it is about trying to hit perfection. Not only is a Therapen fast but very accuriate. You get a lot of feedback in 4 seconds.
Jim


----------



## Jack W. (Dec 30, 2005)

That's interesting.  You spend 14 - 16 hours cooking something to make a decision on texture in 4 seconds.  Maybe thats why I never win.  I gotta get me a thermopen.     

Good Q!

Jack


----------



## jminion1 (Dec 30, 2005)

Jack W. said:
			
		

> That's interesting.  You spend 14 - 16 hours cooking something to make a decision on texture in 4 seconds.  Maybe thats why I never win.  I gotta get me a thermopen.
> 
> Good Q!
> 
> Jack



If it was that easy.  :!: 
That would be an over statement but you do get a lot of info in 4 seconds, internal and an idea on resistance with that poke.  

Jim


----------



## Jack W. (Dec 31, 2005)

I agree Jim.

I'm just being a little "jerky" on the issue.  

If I have 1 I have 10 really good thermometers.  I use a polder type thermometer to let me know how the cook is comming along and when I get to the stall.  IMHO the worst thing that can happen during a comp cook is that you loose forward energy.  I rely more on the resistance test than an actual temperature to tell when a piece is "done".  Meat changes too much piece to piece to let a specific temperature dictate when I pull or change something in the pit.  

Good Q!

Jack


----------



## Jack W. (Dec 31, 2005)

Keeping a cook moving forward is just that.  If you are not paying attention to your pit temps then you will not keep the meat temps moving up toward your goal.  If you start moving backward you will need more energy from your heat source to start moving forward again.  This costs time and moisture.   When you hit the "stall" (usually around 160) the meat will plateau and hang at that temp for a while.  Sometimes temps will drop because the fat and connective tissue are breaking down and causing your meat to cool a little.  Nothing to be worried about, some pit masters will turn up the heat a little to move through the stall.  I like to let the fat render,  less to worry about when I pull the pork.  There is no avoiding the stall on properly BBQed meats.  Crack a cold one and wait it out.  The length of time is specific to the meat you have.  Some go fast, some don't.  

The resisistance test is a feel you get when you put a probe or fork into a piece of meat that is done.   If a fork slides into a piece of meat with no reisistance,  It's probably done.   You can also push on a brisket or butt and tell by the wobble if its done.  Some pit dudes shake the bone of a boston butt.  But the most important thing to remember is...IT"S DONE, WHEN IT"S DONE.  A specific time or temperature is chasing the proverbial tail. 

I hope this helps.  Feel free to ask for more clarification.  There is more than one way to skin this cat.  Start a thread and ask the question.  I'm sure the others will be more than happy to relay their experiences.


Good Q!

Jack


----------



## Rich Decker (Dec 31, 2005)

The final decision I use in cooking meat is what I call the "poke test".

I don't use Polder type thermometers. I must have gone through 20 or so, of every kind, over the years and decided I liked better pit thermometers. I have 2 custom made Ashcroft's on my pit and they are often calibrated. I have them positioned so they read 250* pointing straight up so at a glance I know the pit temperature.

I use the Thermopen to monitor the meat as it runs trough the plateau. At around 155*-160* the meat will sit as the collagen, fat and convictive tissue breaks down. At this time I like to move the meat to the coolest part of the pit to prolong the  breaking down of the meat. A mistake some make is they get nervous and try to rush the meat through the plateau, I try to run through the plateau as long as possible maintaining proper pit heat.I've heard some cooks talk that the meat may drop down in internal temperature at this time because the break down carries some of the fat that carries some heat out of the meat.That may have been what happened to you.As the meat cooks to around 180* (this will take a few hours)  the poke test comes into play. If you have broken down the meat slowly it may finish up at a lower temperature then your used to. What I look for is the bone to slip easily out of the meat without the meat turning to mush. You can also tell by the feel of the probe going in to the meat. This is the feel you need for brisket. The meat is done when it's done regardless of the temperature.

I've had better results when the meat is done at a lower internal temperature, it seems juicier.

Rich


----------



## Jack W. (Dec 31, 2005)

Rich Decker said:
			
		

> A mistake some make is they get nervous and try to rush the meat through the plateau, I try to run through the plateau as long as possible maintaining proper pit heat.
> 
> Rich



This may not be a "mistake".  I learned to cook whole hogs from an "old timer".  His version was to crank up the temp and get through the stall until you reached 185.  At that point you cut back your pit temp to as close to 190 as you could and let the pork rest for as long as you could to render out the fat.  He made an awesome product.  I've used this technique very successfully.

Good Q!

Jack


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2005)

What Jack and Rich said.  :!:  I like to cook butts at around 215 to 220º.  I find this allows the fat to render and conective tissue to break down at a slower rate and I never have to remove fat pockets when I pull them.  It makes for a longer cook but I'm never in a hurry to cook butts anyway ~ I just plan accordingly.  Like Rich said, sometimes when you cook at a lower temp, the butt won't reach your target temp of 195 or 200º.  Here's a graph of a cook I did when I received my 1st order of Texas BBQ Rub.  It took 23 hours at 220º and never got above 185º.  Near the end of the cook, the fuel started running out so I add 15 or so lit briquettes and bumped the pit temp up some in an attempt to get the butt temp up to my 195º target temp but it wasn't to be on this one.  After resting in a cooler for a couple hours, pulled it ~ It was very moist with no fat to remove.


----------



## Rich Decker (Dec 31, 2005)

Jack W. said:
			
		

> This may not be a "mistake".  I learned to cook whole hogs from an "old timer".  His version was to crank up the temp and get through the stall until you reached 185.  At that point you cut back your pit temp to as close to 190 as you could and let the pork rest for as long as you could to render out the fat.  He made an awesome product.  I've used this technique very successfully.
> 
> Good Q!
> 
> ...


----------



## Griff (Dec 31, 2005)

Joker

How did you do that cool graph?

Griff


----------



## Jack W. (Dec 31, 2005)

Rich Decker said:
			
		

> [quote="Jack W.":2oz53b23]
> 
> 
> This may not be a "mistake".  I learned to cook whole hogs from an "old timer".  His version was to crank up the temp and get through the stall until you reached 185.  At that point you cut back your pit temp to as close to 190 as you could and let the pork rest for as long as you could to render out the fat.  He made an awesome product.  I've used this technique very successfully.
> ...


[/quote:2oz53b23]

Don't miss understand me Rich.  I've had a tremendous amout of success cooking with your method...and my method, and pretty much everyone on this boards and every other board I'm a member of methods.  When I worked with the "old timer" I WAS the new cook asking questions.  I'm glad he was patient and giving enough to teach me his way.   It's about the tradition and the method to me.  I don't necessarily measure success with a trophy or a call to the stage.  That's about ego.  Success is about dinner and smiles from my guests.

Thanks for the warm wishes.  I'm sure we will need all the help we can get.    

Good Q!

Jack


----------



## LarryWolfe (Dec 31, 2005)

You guys are over analyzing the whole BBQ process.  If you knew anything about making good Q you would know you first must brine, then you foil, then you just sit back until the pop up timer pops and tells you when it's done!  Duhh!  8-[


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2005)

Griff said:
			
		

> Joker
> 
> How did you do that cool graph?
> 
> Griff


I set one of my laptops up with a QuickCam Pro, set it’s software up to take sequential pictures every 5 minutes, pointed the QuickCam out the window at a clock, 2 Nu-Temps and the BBQ Guru, input the results into Excel and graphed it up.  Only did that one time due to the amount of time involved in data entry.


----------



## Rich Decker (Dec 31, 2005)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> You guys are over analyzing the whole BBQ process.  If you knew anything about making good Q you would know you first must brine, then you foil, then you just sit back until the pop up timer pops and tells you when it's done!  Duhh!  8-[



I agree Larry, though it's a fine line winning contests. You need every point you can get and cooking competitions is what BBQ is all about for me. I cater a little on the side just to fuel my addiction. I didn't want to and still may not but I'm probably going to cook Salisbury MD again. I have a party to go to in Philly the week before and it's about 550-600 miles from here but I'm ready to cook.

I'm sorry to hear about the passing of your mother, my prayers are with you and yours.

Rich


----------



## jminion1 (Jan 1, 2006)

Jack W. said:
			
		

> The resisistance test is a feel you get when you put a probe or fork into a piece of meat that is done.   If a fork slides into a piece of meat with no reisistance,  It's probably done.   You can also push on a brisket or butt and tell by the wobble if its done.  Some pit dudes shake the bone of a boston butt.  But the most important thing to remember is...IT"S DONE, WHEN IT"S DONE.  A specific time or temperature is chasing the proverbial tail.
> 
> Jack



Jack 
I agree with what you say but get there differently in the fact I really don't care where the meat temp is until it gets closer to end. I keep an eye on pit temps to keep it in the range. I don't find Polder type therms reliable so I use dial therms on my pits and a Thermapen to check internals near the end and for feel. Part of my technique on butts and briskets is to finish the tenderizing off the pit so knowing internal is very important at the end of the cook. When gets right down to it we end up in the same spot. 

I love to compete, is winning about ego? Yes to a degree. I have learned the tradition, being able to tell if the pit is in the zone by laying your hand on a pit, by the feel of resistance in a cut is knowledge you need, but for me it's about about building on the tradition using todays pits, fuels and food science to keep moving forward making American BBQ a living, evolving thing. 

Jim


----------



## Woodman1 (Jan 1, 2006)

I try to use experience and a standard meat thermometer.


----------

